# HOW TO: Rehydrating freeze dried foods



## corbypete

*REHYDRATING DRIED FOODS*

There are three basic methods used to
rehydrate foods:

* Soak in liquid
* Boil in water
* Cook in liquid

Following are some general guidelines:

* Do NOT add salt or sugar during the first five
minutes of reconstitution as they hinder the
water absorption process.
* Foods that take the longest to dehydrate take
the longest to rehydrate.

HOW TO SOAK IN LIQUID
Various fruit juices, yogurt, cordials and fruit
liqueurs can be used instead of water to
reconstitute foods. Place pieces of fruit in a
shallow container and cover with a thin layer of
liquid. The general rule is two cups of fruit to one
cup of liquid. Add more liquid as needed.
Use only the amount of liquid necessary in
order to avoid a water-logged, mushy product.
Fruit is usually reconstituted in a couple of hours.
Refrigerate if a longer time is needed. To soften
dried fruit for snacks (depending on personal
preference), place one cup of fruit in a plastic
bag, sprinkle with a few drops of water and
refrigerate overnight.
Consommé, bouillon, vegetable juices or milk
can be used instead of water. Refrigerate during
time needed for moisture absorption. Allow
plenty of time - from one to two hours, up to eight
hours. You can freeze the leftover liquid for
future use in soups, stews, gravies, leathers,
meat pies, etc.

HOW TO BOIL IN WATER
To rehydrate fruit for pies or cobblers, place
one cup of water per one cup of fruit in a pan and
simmer until tender. Start with a smaller amount
of liquid and add more as needed until the
desired consistency is reached. To soften fruit
for cookies or cakes, steam for several minutes,
then cut into small pieces.
Place one cup of vegetables into one cup of
boiling water and let stand, removed from heat,
for 15 to 20 minutes. Then simmer for use in a
stew, soup or casserole.

HOW TO COOK IN LIQUID
Dried foods can be cooked by three basic
methods:

* Slow cooker 
* Stovetop 
* Microwave oven

The amount of liquid needed will vary
according to how the food is to be used. For
souffles, pies, quick breads, doughs and batters,
use two parts liquid to three parts dried food. For
side dishes, fruit toppings, or compotes, use one
part liquid to one part dried food. More water
may be added during the cooking time.
For stovetop cooking, add fruits to the
appropriate amount of boiling water, turn down
heat and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes or until
tender. Dehydrating concentrates natural sugars,
so taste before adding sweetener.
Place dried vegetables in proper amount of
water and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and
simmer until tender.
For the slow cooker and microwave oven, use
the same amounts of liquid as for stovetop
cooking.


----------



## corbypete

bounce, ahaaaah, saved everyone of us!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Im going to see if we can get this add to the info center for ya


----------



## corbypete

boing!


----------



## Judazzz

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...ehydrating_food


----------

